# Friend looking to work as hairdresser - salary approx ?



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

A hairdresser friend based in the UK is "thinking " of coming over to Cyprus
to work

She is wondering approx how much haairdressers earn here - does anyone know as I don thave the foggiest lol:juggle:


----------



## AradippouTales (Jan 27, 2010)

philly said:


> A hairdresser friend based in the UK is "thinking " of coming over to Cyprus
> to work
> 
> She is wondering approx how much haairdressers earn here - does anyone know as I don thave the foggiest lol:juggle:



EURES has half a dozen vacancies listed; the salaries quoted range from 500€ to 1000€ a month.

It could be that word of mouth would get her a spot in an English-run salon. Or, she could try setting up as a mobile hairdressers, a fair proportion of Brit expats seem to like that as an option. She'd have higher start-up costs while she built her client base but then all of the income would be hers.

Hairdresser costs have to be fairly high up the list of discretionary spending though so in times of belt-tightening can be cut back on quite easily. It's relatively easy to economise by adding an extra week or two in between visits to reduce the cost, but that also reduces the hairdresser's income. 

Unless she has other income to rely on now might not be the best of times to consider this. But, sorry, that's not what you asked (Sunday morning and waffling ... need more tea!).

Mands


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

You re probably right but I suppose if she is good she will get repeat biz if she works in a good salon

I was concerned as every salon i have driver past has been empty !!!

500 euros doesn t seem much to live on for sure !

I ll pass on the info many thanks


----------

